# Greatly Appreciate ID This Fish



## Dumbfound (Jun 14, 2013)

Bought a 55gal tank off Craigslist that came with this fish.

I went to PetCo with these pictures and they said it was a Cichlid, but what kind of Cichlid they did not tell me. But they do think that it was something by the lines Hammer JC?

(If you can ID this fish, what other fish should I put in my tank with this fish?)

*Tail:
*








*Body:
*








*Face:
*









Thanks again!


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Although it's hard to tell from these photos, I believe what you've got is a South American cichlid called a green terror. I'm not an expert in these fish, though, so I'll let others suggest tankmates.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I to believe this to be a Green Terror. A 55 gallon is barely big enough for an adult Green Terror on it's own, let alone with tankmates added. If you want tankmates, you'll need to head back to Craigslist and get a bigger tank.


----------



## Dumbfound (Jun 14, 2013)

Thank you so much for identifying my fish guys!


----------



## mr_dorito (Jun 16, 2013)

i dobut it's a green terror cause i have never seen one thats purple


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

mr_dorito said:


> i dobut it's a green terror cause i have never seen one thats purple


I was thinking more http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=502 than http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=2437

But then I am not good at SA Acaras so take it as the good natured uninformed guess it is.


----------



## mr_dorito (Jun 16, 2013)

24Tropheus said:


> mr_dorito said:
> 
> 
> > i dobut it's a green terror cause i have never seen one thats purple
> ...


I agree whith him it's probably the first one


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The first one is what everyone calls the Green Terror in the hobby, which technically is a "False" Green Terror yes, but Green Terror is what is used in the hobby to describe the fish the OP has.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Too be honest they all seem to get sold as Green Terror here. Kind of wonder why, as niether esp green nor particulary terrifying. :wink:

Sadly Andinoacara is yet to catch on.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Goldsaum is currently considered to be the true _rivulatus_, while the Silversaum is _Andinoacara stalsbergi_ (someone might want to correct that in the profiles). Both are counted as part of the Green Terror group, just as there are several species in the Blue Acara group of the same genus. The Goldsaum could change names again, but the _stalsbergi_ was only recently described, and was likely the first of the Green Terrors imported to the US. I saw one back in the early 70s, and believe me, they were very Green and definitely Terrors. They lost favor when the Goldsaums started showing up with all the extra color.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Mr Chromedome said:


> (someone might want to correct that in the profiles).


I've bitched and complained about the state of the SA and CA profiles for over 5 years now. We still have Aequidens portalgrensis.......30 years out of date  pre-dates even the internet! Considering that Sven Kullanader restricting the genus Cichlasoma to South American port acaras back in 1983, was THEE monumental event that through all CA cichlids into generic limbo ......(still to this day we have a dozen or so CA cichlids that we use quotations on the genus or call them "exCichlasoma") ......and we have darn near the same fish, Ciclasoma dimerus under some separate category of South American Cichlasomas, as if that was some kind of different category separate from Acaras :roll: (and some how separate from virtually the same fish, still listed here as Aequidens portalgrensis :x )

It's pathetic and ridiculous! Somebody needs to fix the SA/CA profiles big time. We had a yellow Cryptoheros picture for C. spilirum. Probably C. myrnae, but I doubt anyone could be 100.0% sure that it is C. myrnae as aposed to a few other yellow Cryptoheros. So now we have a profile for C. myrnae with the common name listed for C. spilirum :x and what I believe to be a profile description that was originally written for C. spilirum :x Some really specific data taken at one moment in time at one location (provided by me from a link) for water parameters, that may or may not be all that typical :-? Still no profile for C. spilirum, over a year later, ......but it's common name being used for C. myrnae , as if that is some kind of improvement :x I asked : "Why don't you just change the picture for C. spilirum?" But instead we get this garbage making the profiles even worse!!


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey do you guys have a willing volunteer? Sounds like BC is up for the job and erm more than qualified to do it. :thumb:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I am looking at reviewing the profiles shortly. Feel free to message me directly with suggestions.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Fogelhund said:


> I am looking at reviewing the profiles shortly. Feel free to message me directly with suggestions.


I thought you were a rift guy. Wouldn't that be like using an electrician to do your radiators?
Besides its a huge job for just one guy to do all sections?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

One that bugs me a bit http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1569
Water Very Hard??????????????????


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The OP's fish has been ID'ed. If you have further input on the Profiles please feel free to message me.


----------

